# PTimer (More timer stuff for videos)



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2009)

Still having fun writing timers, here's my newest. Many people at the end of their average videos grab the camera and move it to the screen so the average details and result can be seen, and it's usually quite bad. So I decided to make everything large, enough to be visible from far away. All times, average, scrambles, and name and date. And for fun I determine best, worst and average on the fly, so they change during the solve.






Now available on www.ptimer.net, though I'm still working on a few things.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice idea. Is this up for download anywhere?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2009)

Not yet, have to finish some stuff. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 24, 2009)

I very much like this!
I especially enjoy the part where the average is taken during solves 

Also. Apparently, reading yellow on white is the easiest thing for the eyes to read. Perhaps yellow font?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2009)

The average actually *is* yellow but it's not good to see on the video. The green is also less saturated than in reality, and the scramble is gray, not bluish. I'll play around with colors some more, maybe make it configurable. But first I have to finish some functionality.


----------



## teller (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a very practical layout. Nice touch with the best and worst updates in real-time!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 24, 2009)

This is something I would use. Very helpful.


----------



## mazei (Nov 24, 2009)

Erm, is it possible to maybe configure to mean of 3 for minx?


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 13, 2009)

Is this going to be up for download anytime soon?


----------



## reghrhre (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome job on the timer! I like how the colors will change for the times and the average will increase slowly nice idea.


----------



## skarian (Feb 5, 2010)

is this out for download yet?? sorry for the bump


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 5, 2010)

Ooooh. Do want.


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Liking the dynamically updating average, nice touch 

Will it be possible to do averages of 12+?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 5, 2010)

I see Stefan's mustache... 

I'm really interested in this, I think it could be the best timer for videos.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 3, 2010)

no download link? 

i think this is a simple nice timer for videos


----------



## Stefan (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry for the waiting. I'm still not quite finished but you can get the current version on http://ptimer.net/ now. Feedback is very welcome.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 3, 2010)

The statistics worked once, but twice it didn't show up.

Also, I press Esc and Yes, but it won't close.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice! 

A few requests:


Option to remove name and/or date, with extra space made available allowing for larger font. Currently the program simply exits if no name is entered.


Allow user to press 'Y'/'N' for confirmation on exit, as an alternative to using the mouse. It's currently possible using Tab+Space, but one key would be preferable.


Generate scrambles in a separate thread during timing so that the next scramble is immediately available at the end of the solve. This is probably more of an issue on slower computers.


Allow times and scrambles to remain persistent between program runs. I find it useful to have a reminder of my times in the previous session.


Finally I think I asked this before, but averages of 12 would be nice. Admittedly, fitting them in the screen might be a bit tricky. As an alternative current averages of 12, 50 or more could be optionally displayed along the bottom.
Generally great work though, it's nice to have a timer specifically designed for videos.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, I'll look into that. For now, you should be able to close it with ALT+F4 (at least in Windows, other systems may differ but probably do have a standard key combination to close programs). Does it otherwise work alright?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 3, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Generate scrambles in a separate thread during timing so that the next scramble is immediately available at the end of the solve. This is probably more of an issue on slower computers.



I'm actually doing that already, buffering up to five scrambles. The 0.8 seconds delay after each solve is artificially added because I think it improves the flow and usability. I like to explicitly tell the user that he's about to see the *next* scramble, and I also use the delay to show the red "stopped" border and deactivate the space bar during it to prevent accidental restarts.

I'll think about the other suggestions later (gotta go now), but thanks already.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just to add, I've tested it on Ubuntu linux everything seems to work fine.

One more suggestion though. I would make the 'D' and 'P'/'+' keys work like toggles so that pressing the key twice has the effect of pressing 'O', eliminating the need for another key. It's not hugely important but I think it's probably more intuitive that way.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice.

However, it takes a while to initialize. I waited a while, and tabbed back a few minutes later, and it was ready, though.

Worse issue: Look at full-screen Java behavior on a Mac.
PTimer
CCT
I can hide the dock easily, but the option of a border buffer might be nicer. Or maybe there's a Java hak to display on top of everything.

Also, while I think the layout is well-designed, the color scheme is still rather glaring. I don't have any good suggestions, though.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 3, 2010)

It is pretty nice, but i still consider CC and QQ timers over it.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 4, 2010)

i like it BIG 

i love to be intimidated by the time

instead of you put "the time is running", i would love to see the BIG time on the screen ^_^

it's just personal preference

but just like this, it is nice 

thank you for sharing


----------



## GCASpartan (Mar 4, 2010)

One problem, use it on a mac and its Screwed up 

But otherwise, its really nice!


----------



## CuberN00b (Mar 10, 2010)

nice one, you hide the scramble so people dont cheat!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

CuberN00b said:


> nice one, you hide the scramble so people dont cheat!



No, actually I hide the scramble so that viewers can't claim that the cuber cheated (that way).

This is interesting, we do both have the same idea (prevent undoing the scramble), but we apparently still have a very different mindset/perspective. I didn't even think of people cheating, only about the reactions of the people watching. Probably cause I'm much more used to the latter. But you're right, it also does prevent that cheating. And your perspective is much more natural. I guess years of cubing have spoiled me somehow.


----------



## wsc78 (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome Timer!!!!
Do you think it would be possible to add an inspection time?


----------



## CuberN00b (Mar 11, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> CuberN00b said:
> 
> 
> > nice one, you hide the scramble so people dont cheat!
> ...



Yeah, it prevents cheating except people write the scramble on a paper (LOL)

Maybe you could add some option, so people could mark a solve as Solved, DNF or +2 Penalty.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 11, 2010)

cool. Where did you get all these domains?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 11, 2010)

CuberN00b said:


> Maybe you could add some option, so people could mark a solve as Solved, DNF or +2 Penalty.



Sorry, I can't possibly add what's already there.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 11, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Where did you get all these domains?



Found them on the street, near the bus stop. Nah, actually from RB Media Group, a German host with fairly cheap .net/.com domains (at least compared to other German hosts). Your _"all these domains"_ is funny, btw, cause I have published only 3 out of about 20 (haven't used/published the others yet).


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

Stefan, you have been contributing so much to the speedsolving community lately...what's the catch?


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 11, 2010)

I second the inspection time option.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Im having problems with the statistics button. It works fine up until the fifth solve, and then does nothing when i press 's'

Im on a win 7, and i have restarted it.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 18, 2010)

Pedro said:


> The statistics worked once, but twice it didn't show up.





jms_gears1 said:


> Im having problems with the statistics button. It works fine up until the fifth solve, and then does nothing when i press 's'



That bug is now fixed. Forgot to include a part of the program when packaging it, the part the determines the best average-of-5 (which only got used when you had 5+ solves). Thanks for pointing the bug out and sorry I didn't get to it sooner.



Pedro said:


> Also, I press Esc and Yes, but it won't close.



Are you pressing with the mouse or the keyboard? If keyboard, which key? Space key works for me, enter doesn't, will look into it.


----------



## davidgreece (Jul 19, 2010)

Can you show us the source code of the timer?


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorrry for the bump. Can you make a combination of the two? I like the format/style of the first timer but it can't take averages...


----------



## iChanZer0 (Nov 30, 2010)

BUMP: can you make Ptimer in different colors??


----------



## dcrystalj (Nov 30, 2010)

hi nice timer. but i hate seeing people turning cube so slow and solve it at same time as i move as fast as i can !!


----------

